# Hairless pups



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well i haven't posted pics in a while, so here are a few of our current hairless pups.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

That first pic makes me melt! Ooh I am jealous! :love1


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to say Dom, when i first saw hairless at yours i was a bit freaked but I am coming to love them....soooo cute!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning Dom! :shock:


----------

